# And we scored



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Went out this morning and got us one. We were sitting on a hill over looking some fields. We used jack in distress, lil rabbit. Nothing would work. Just before leaving we just took a notion to use the siren call. We heard a yote howl on another ridge. I began using grey fox distress still nothing. I started using female challenge stop for a few min then hit the siren it howled about 400yds from us. I started calling with the female challenge bark again full blast for a few min then turned the volume down a lil. I seen my partner raise the rifle and hear the shot. We were about 10ft from each other. after the shot foxbang started with squeaks. saw nothing else but we were so excited we really didn't pay much attention. My partner took me to kill my first rabbit 15yr ago and i take him to kill his first yote. I even let him pack my extra rifle lol. Anyways I had the time of my life.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

http://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y375/phillip_browning/emma003.jpg I am the guy with the camo


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work!!!!!!!!! Good job changing it up like that. How far was the dog when your buddy shot? Did the coyote end up closing that 400 yard gap on you? I am really happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks it closed in to about 100yrds. Bro you can't be ant happier than we were lol. I could have shot it but i wanted to return the favor.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that is AWESOME! Very excited for you guys!


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

I have hunted deer and turkey for a few years but this was a bigger rush than my first deer or turkey. After the shot he turns and said i should kill you for getting me hooked lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are rockin now !

Remember...coyotee addiction classes are being formed now, the second Tuesday of every week !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

*TOUCHDOWN!!!!!! *


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos guys, now it begins for him too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRADS WAY TO SHOOT'EM dEAD ____sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now you're both hooked!! Congrats to you both, you done good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YEA HA!! Congrats. Now the hard part-- Trying to sleep without calling out. HA!!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

congrats to you both, let the addiction begin.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats for both of you now the rush has kicked in and you want to hunt everyday all day it is a blast


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea but we had another guy with us who is hooked also. So i get to call a yote and hook two others lol. We went out again this evening but the batteries ran down on the firestorm. we did go to another place to see if we could locate some. We got them to howling and just left to come back for. I have heard these yotes there several times. Can't wait to get back at it lol. when the old remmy barked dirt lol. my partner is already getting us plenty of farms to hunt . In about 1 hr he located us three more farms. this guy was a bad drug addict and is turning his life around. he has been drug free for over a year and wanted to show him life is to much fun to waste.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok but you gotta be carefull not to educate them cause when you do it is harder than japanes algebra to get them to come back to a call


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

I just used the locator call. Did i educate them to much? was only there to see where they were once they strted we left.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

silver yote sniper said:


> I just used the locator call. Did i educate them to much? was only there to see where they were once they strted we left.


Probably not with a locator... not unless they saw you. Lots of guys use locator calls or sirens to pinpoint location and then come back to hunt there later. Just make sure you put the hurting on them once you get them called up.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

silver yote sniper said:


> I just used the locator call. Did i educate them to much? was only there to see where they were once they strted we left.


Probably not with a locator... not unless they saw you. Lots of guys use locator calls or sirens to pinpoint location and then come back to hunt there later. Just make sure you put the hurting on them once you get them called up.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I doesnt sound like it to me but hey idk nothin about this, I see when you started to swich up your calling you got yotes it is always good to try other ways and finding one you like to do best, but finding the one can be a pain so I just use alot of them and get lucky every once in awhile, really glad you guys had fun and busted you a yote wait till you get a cat comin in and then the rush hits and your like THERS A CAT COMIN IN


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea we went yesterday calling and on two different stands we saw something grey take off running. pretty sure it was a fox. We had fun and i got me a new partner when my son don't get to go'


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

oh yea we will


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

oh i forgot to mention we waited on this yote 35min and 17 sec from the first howl till shot.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

That ah boy! I had a feeling you guys might do some damage today! Congrats!!!!!!! I'm headed out in the morning, came home tonight just so I could make it! Then work tomorrow night so a early Saturday morning hunt isn't goin to happen for me! Good luck all


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

there was a snow moving in here. did that help us any?Hope you get adouble in the morning.


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on the yote and there's nothing better than a good hunting buddy. Mike


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea i agree gets kinda boring when hunting alone all the time.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

What gives??? No snow over there in Jackson County??? Nice story.

Chris C.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope it began snowing that night. weather was really nice you see what i was wearing and was almost sweating. The wind played right to our advantage. headhunter you need to come up and teach us a lil more calling techniques


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

silver yote sniper said:


> oh i forgot to mention we waited on this yote 35min and 17 sec from the first howl till shot.


 Wow...talk about exact time...I need you on my job sites !


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol we timed it just to see how long it would take it to come to the call should it come into range.


----------

